# Long term epsom salt use



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

been reading lots of info around the site about the uses and benefits of epsom salt. I would like to use it as a supplement for my plants in the tank but i keep reading that long term use of salt is bad for betta's. What it doesn't say is it AQ salt or ES that is bad for long term use? also would using ES long term help with preventing fin rot?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

ES won't prevent or cure fin rot. It does aid with digestion though. Yes, it could in theory be used long term in a planted tank without harming the betta. AQ salt however cannot be used long term and should not be used in planted tanks.


----------



## shawnee (Jan 23, 2013)

*s*

I do not recomed it cant balce the benifits


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for the clearing that up.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Best way to prevent fin rot and other health problems-is to keep stress factors under control to support the immune response- by maintaining the water quality, proper stocking and good nutrition.

Using either aquarium salt or Epsom salt will not prevent fin rot. 

With that said, using Epsom salt (_magnesium sulfate_) at low dose for plants or long term for chronic buoyancy problems IMO/E is safe. I use Epsom salt on occasion in my planted tanks and have kept Bettas with chronic buoyancy issues in Epsom salt for years without any issue.

Aquarium salt (_sodium chloride_) is a great product to use for the right reason, dosage and duration. Long term use with Betta can cause kidney damage, osmotic issues and resistant issues and not recommend to use long term.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks OFL. Everything is clear now about salts.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Would Seachem Flourish work the same as Epsom salt for plants?

For long term preventatives for the fish, I would use Vita Chem and/or IAL. Personally, I find Epsoms annoying to have to dissolve and add each water change - and it leaves behind a residue that needs to be cleaned off more often. I have a fish with chronic bloating issues... And I just personally find the epsoms more annoying than anything.


----------

